# Crash course on LGD



## Gallidaihia (Jun 15, 2013)

I am a brand new farmer, Im starting a small sustainable/permacultuer farm with the intent of using it as a famr based therapy center for foster children.I currently have 4 horses, 4 goats, 3 pigs and about 50 chickens, ducks and turkeys as well as an 11 year old rotty and a 3 year old daughter who currently thinks I am the worlds best mom because she gets to play with the animals while i do chores. I live in southern Arizona where coyotes bobcats and hawks are a problem. I am wanting to get a lgd or two but I don't really now much about them. I want a dog (ive heard they work better in pairs) that will protect the live stock and will be friendly towards the family and our other dogs. I also want something that isn't going to be  ferocious towards people as I will be working with kids at the farm. I have trained dogs provisionally I just dont know much about lgds. any help would be extremely appreciated. My father is even bugging me to get one, and since he has never told me to get an animal my hole life Im taking it verry seriously.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 17, 2013)

I like your dream!  

My suggestion would be to Research...Research...Research...before you get any LGD.  Make sure you understand the LGD personality and are able to work with that.  They are very different than any other.  I would also encourage you to read every post on here in the Livestock Guardian section.  There have been so many different things that have been discussed you are sure to get a lot from peoples comments and situations.


----------



## woodsie (Jun 17, 2013)

Our Pyrenees have been awesome with our little kids and other new dogs that are introduced properly....however, they may be much too hot in Southern Arizona...I would look for a shorthaired LGD as even in summer in Canada mine get miserable. 

I completely agree with Stubbornhill, do your research and believe most that you hear, don't be disillusioned that "my LGD will be different" and you can train them to do something that goes against their nature...you won't be able to. Make sure you have PROPER FENCING for an LGD...I can not emphasize this enough! I didn't had had a nightmare until I got proper fencing in place.

Sounds like you have an awesome vision and an LGD would be an awesome addition. They are incredible dogs and when they are doing their job they are absolutely incredible animals that you will have a deep appreciation for!


----------

